# job search in NSW.



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Guys I am starting this thread since there are quite number of people for SS from NSW and lot of people in 189 visa would like to move to NSW . 

Let us share in what are the ways we can search jobs in NSW and Aussies CV formats . Please share your input and findings . Good luck


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*recruitment agencies*

Has anyone have the details of recruiters in Aussie and specially in NSW


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

some useful tips

http://www.monash.edu.au/students/career-connect/find-a-job/social-media.html


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread. I'm sure this will be helpful to all of us.


----------



## vishwasramadas (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for starting the thread Andrew... will share useful details.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello friends.. we can also register our id on seekjob.com and careerone.com which are also very useful sites


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

*Hi*



deepgill said:


> Hello friends.. we can also register our id on seekjob.com and careerone.com which are also very useful sites



YEs that is a good idea. also www.au.indeed.com also a good site. But most jobs are via recruiters, mind it we need to get in touch with them as well....


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all,
Its good to have this thread..hope everyone gets their dream job soon.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Hello friends.. we can also register our id on seekjob.com and careerone.com which are also very useful sites


does seek allow different types of resume for different types of requirements . Are you guys uploading cover letter also ?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Sorry, andrew I just made my id didn't uploading any cover letter because I didn't apply any job yet


----------



## nitak (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have made my profile on Seek and Simply Hired. I have dependent work visa for Australia and I am currently in India. I am in a dilemma if I should search jobs from India or should I leave my current job here and move to Australia and then search there? 
Will posting my resume on Seek, Careerone and Indeed help me find a job in Sydney from India?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Has anyone have the details of recruiters in Aussie and specially in NSW


Try Find jobs and staff with the recruiting experts

It all depends on what domain you are getting into.

If someone is currently looking for part time jobs till the time they get placed in their domain, I would suggest to get into Coles Supermarkets and register yourself along with your resume. This is a super market chain and one can easily get a job. Even better during the festive season (Christmas) since they would have a lot of casual roles opening up.

Let me know in case you need any deeper insights.

All the best.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys I am starting this thread since there are quite number of people for SS from NSW and lot of people in 189 visa would like to move to NSW .
> 
> Let us share in what are the ways we can search jobs in NSW and Aussies CV formats . Please share your input and findings . Good luck


Excellent, thanks for starting this thread, it will help everyone


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

nitak said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have made my profile on Seek and Simply Hired. I have dependent work visa for Australia and I am currently in India. I am in a dilemma if I should search jobs from India or should I leave my current job here and move to Australia and then search there?
> Will posting my resume on Seek, Careerone and Indeed help me find a job in Sydney from India?


@nitak: with what experience that my friend had had, he did struggle for a couple of months in Sydney itself. Nothing helped him while he was in India. So he flew and started hunting for a job there. I might be wrong but people can post their/their friends' experiences here.. Usually Australian job market doesn't easily accept us when we are outside Australia and they need us in person there.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello friends.. we can also register our id on seekjob.com and careerone.com which are also very useful sites


Hey,

Correction: its SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne

These are pretty good websites. However what I personally felt is that these consultancies give more importance to people who has got local experience over someone who doesnt.

I have been in Australia for over 5 years in the past and couldnt bag a job through these guys. It was a cakewalk for me to get a job directly through the organizations website.

I would recommend any aspirant to directly get into the company's website and apply for any related roles.

Also, sometimes organizations are reluctant to hire someone through a consultancy since the commissions to the agencies are pretty high. I am not denying that its impossible to get a job through the agencies. But direct is always better as far as I know.

Cheers.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

you all need to re-write your CV in Aussi style. Thats my personal experience. Don't wait for your dream job, start from anywhere and keep searching what you want to do.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

nitak said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have made my profile on Seek and Simply Hired. I have dependent work visa for Australia and I am currently in India. I am in a dilemma if I should search jobs from India or should I leave my current job here and move to Australia and then search there?
> Will posting my resume on Seek, Careerone and Indeed help me find a job in Sydney from India?


This is a tricky situation. I know how it feels when you have leave your current job for something which is not confirmed.

But, reality is that, you would be a lucky chap if you can manage to get a job in Sydney sitting back in India, which is a very rare scenario. 

Most of the employers or recruiting agents would prefer an aspirant to be F2F with them throughout the selection process. There are exceptions to this..

Cheers.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

zaigham said:


> you all need to re-write your CV in Aussi style. Thats my personal experience. Don't wait for your dream job, start from anywhere and keep searching what you want to do.


I second you my friend.

But, this is for all those people who are planning to buy professional resume writing services from a third party. 

Never ever avail these services.

Google has got plethora of information and I advise everyone to make the best use of this source.


----------



## nitak (Jul 29, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> This is a tricky situation. I know how it feels when you have leave your current job for something which is not confirmed.
> 
> But, reality is that, you would be a lucky chap if you can manage to get a job in Sydney sitting back in India, which is a very rare scenario.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying! 
Looks like I might have to come to Australia and then search and to be frank this is really scary. I will try and find something from India and in case nothing happens I am left with no choice but to travel to Sydney and then search. I heard from my friends in Sydney that it is difficult to get your first job and one should be open to work at any role. Once, you get local experience its easier to find other jobs. So, it all boils down to getting a start !:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nitak (Jul 29, 2015)

mktwog said:


> @nitak: with what experience that my friend had had, he did struggle for a couple of months in Sydney itself. Nothing helped him while he was in India. So he flew and started hunting for a job there. I might be wrong but people can post their/their friends' experiences here.. Usually Australian job market doesn't easily accept us when we are outside Australia and they need us in person there.


Thanks for the reply!
Looks like I need to do the same.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

nitak said:


> Thanks for replying!
> Looks like I might have to come to Australia and then search and to be frank this is really scary. I will try and find something from India and in case nothing happens I am left with no choice but to travel to Sydney and then search. I heard from my friends in Sydney that it is difficult to get your first job and one should be open to work at any role. Once, you get local experience its easier to find other jobs. So, it all boils down to getting a start !:fingerscrossed:


Actually its not that difficult. It all depends on how you sell yourself over the others in the market.

But yeah, be open to any kinda jobs (if you know what I mean) and eventually you will land at your dream job.

Cheers.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

zaigham said:


> you all need to re-write your CV in Aussi style. Thats my personal experience. Don't wait for your dream job, start from anywhere and keep searching what you want to do.


Any formats to share in Aussies style for technical and non-technical style resumes


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*resume format*

I found this sample resume format Australian government site 
Resume template—standard | JobAccess

Anyone has any good websites on resumes preferred by aussie employers , probably we need some help of seniors who already got the job


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

nitak said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Looks like I need to do the same.


Looks like same here.....although I am in Singapore. ..but no luck yet


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,
I suggest best is to contact people on LinkedIn and email them. I have done the same and to my surprise people are responding very positively. I looked for HR and direct managers for my role and told them abt my visa status and asked them how can they help me or advise me how to apply for jobs... Out of 30 I got response from 25.. which is good and that too with positive response.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

geets said:


> Hi,
> I suggest best is to contact people on LinkedIn and email them. I have done the same and to my surprise people are responding very positively. I looked for HR and direct managers for my role and told them abt my visa status and asked them how can they help me or advise me how to apply for jobs... Out of 30 I got response from 25.. which is good and that too with positive response.


This is very encouraging news. All the best ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

geets said:


> Hi,
> I suggest best is to contact people on LinkedIn and email them. I have done the same and to my surprise people are responding very positively. I looked for HR and direct managers for my role and told them abt my visa status and asked them how can they help me or advise me how to apply for jobs... Out of 30 I got response from 25.. which is good and that too with positive response.


Heartly congratulations geets.. Best of luck for your futureray2:


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

geets said:


> Hi, I suggest best is to contact people on LinkedIn and email them. I have done the same and to my surprise people are responding very positively. I looked for HR and direct managers for my role and told them abt my visa status and asked them how can they help me or advise me how to apply for jobs... Out of 30 I got response from 25.. which is good and that too with positive response.


Hey geets which domain are you working in? Responses in 25 out of 30 cases is mind blowing so I guess you belong to area in very high demand I suppose?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

mktwog said:


> Hey geets which domain are you working in? Responses in 25 out of 30 cases is mind blowing so I guess you belong to area in very high demand I suppose?


yes mine is in banking side.. its in high demand there.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

geets said:


> yes mine is in banking side.. its in high demand there.


That' good geets , any idea which programming language are highly demand in Oz


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations and all the best with your moving to Australia.




geets said:


> Hi all,
> Its good to have this thread..hope everyone gets their dream job soon.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

geets said:


> yes mine is in banking side.. its in high demand there.


Oh got it  when are you planning to travel?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Frens,
Tell me one thing.. i have got grant under NSW SS under 190, but by chance now if I get melboure job offer, then wat do you think could I opt for it. By laws we are suppose to be working in NSW for first two years, pls advise


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

geets said:


> Frens, Tell me one thing.. i have got grant under NSW SS under 190, but by chance now if I get melboure job offer, then wat do you think could I opt for it. By laws we are suppose to be working in NSW for first two years, pls advise


Hi Geets, it is not suggested to move out of NSW until 2 years, though many move out of the nominated state. There can be a verification and few states have physical verification. So better play safe


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


Congratulations buddy


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


congrats!!


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

mktwog said:


> Hi Geets, it is not suggested to move out of NSW until 2 years, though many move out of the nominated state. There can be a verification and few states have physical verification. So better play safe


hmm ... i think same.... hmm


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

mktwog said:


> Oh got it  when are you planning to travel?


we should be travelling to Sydney by max 5th September... as everyone recommended better to be there before November. Nov- Jan it seems job market stays cold.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

geets said:


> we should be travelling to Sydney by max 5th September... as everyone recommended better to be there before November. Nov- Jan it seems job market stays cold.


Ok. I guess I'll be there few days before you


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

geets said:


> we should be travelling to Sydney by max 5th September... as everyone recommended better to be there before November. Nov- Jan it seems job market stays cold.


I don't think so about job market stays cold in nov-jan, may if you are talking about professional jobs. But If you are talking in general, they need more staff in these months because of Christmas. All business stays down in these months but not jobs.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah am talking about white collar job only...otherwise i think its fine going anytime during the year.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

*Accommodation*

Hi Friends, 
How are you guys planning to get an accommodation in Sydney? I heard it is quite difficult initially to get an accommodation. If you have your relatives/friends there it is well and good (for you ). If not, what's the plan?


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

https://flatmates.com.au/sydney

This and many such flat share sites are one option. Should work out cheap.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

for accommodation try Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree
I am also planning to travel this month...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

basilmabraham said:


> https://flatmates.com.au/sydney This and many such flat share sites are one option. Should work out cheap.


 thanks basilmabraham that was very helpful


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

zaigham said:


> for accommodation try Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree I am also planning to travel this month...


 hi zaigham thanks for that link it was helpful as well. So you are also moving this month end? Good. Hopefully we will meet there.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

all the best guys... lead the way for other who are eagerly waiting to follow your successful foot steps.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> https://flatmates.com.au/sydney
> 
> This and many such flat share sites are one option. Should work out cheap.


Thus is a really good site.. thanks


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

basilmabraham said:


> all the best guys... lead the way for other who are eagerly waiting to follow your successful foot steps.


 Thanks a lot! Wishing a speedy grant to everyone waiting


----------



## call2ganesh78 (Jul 14, 2015)

With God's grance, I Got the golden mail (Visa Grant) for self and family today. This forum have been so informative with lots of information being shared that could regain confidence amongst all Visa applicants. Thanks to all forum members for your continuous support.

Looking forward for smooth settling in Australia with your further guidance......


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

call2ganesh78 said:


> With God's grance, I Got the golden mail (Visa Grant) for self and family today. This forum have been so informative with lots of information being shared that could regain confidence amongst all Visa applicants. Thanks to all forum members for your continuous support.
> 
> Looking forward for smooth settling in Australia with your further guidance......


Congratulations buddy and best wishes for your best future


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

mktwog said:


> hi zaigham thanks for that link it was helpful as well. So you are also moving this month end? Good. Hopefully we will meet there.


I am planning to move this month. anyways my number will be *<snip>* in case if u need to contact

*Sorry, no personal information please - Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html - it's for your own protection!

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

how is the job search guys normally how many pages aussie employers prefer as resume


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi guys 

I have been looking very actively ND also got a couple of leads. ...but all recruiters want me to be in Sydney and physically present there to be able to do interviews.

So I am really planning to make a move in a month and half.

Amit


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been looking very actively ND also got a couple of leads. ...but all recruiters want me to be in Sydney and physically present there to be able to do interviews.
> 
> ...


Thanks great buddy , can you share what kind skill set they are looking and how do you search jobs .


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

apatnia said:


> Hi guys I have been looking very actively ND also got a couple of leads. ...but all recruiters want me to be in Sydney and physically present there to be able to do interviews. So I am really planning to make a move in a month and half. Amit


Hi Amit, as Andrew64 requested please tell us how did you start searching? LinkedIn is common platform is it through that that you started searching?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Hi Amit, as Andrew64 requested please tell us how did you start searching? LinkedIn is common platform is it through that that you started searching?


Hi

I basically used seek.com.au and careerone sites. Along side there are indeed as well. So basically started aplying through there and then started sending LinkedIn invites to recruiters


But as I said nothing has been very successful and positive but it's a good start.

Amit


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> I basically used seek.com.au and careerone sites. Along side there are indeed as well. So basically started aplying through there and then started sending LinkedIn invites to recruiters
> 
> ...


guys do you think getting the ACS membership will be an advantage while applying for job . Do you mention the ACS skilled assessment number in job search .


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

apatnia said:


> Hi I basically used seek.com.au and careerone sites. Along side there are indeed as well. So basically started aplying through there and then started sending LinkedIn invites to recruiters But as I said nothing has been very successful and positive but it's a good start. Amit


Thanks Amit


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> guys do you think getting the ACS membership will be an advantage while applying for job . Do you mention the ACS skilled assessment number in job search .


@andrew: my friend hadn't mentioned it in his resume, he still got a job. Not sure if that helps.. But how did you get to know about ACS membership if it helps in job search?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

mktwog said:


> @andrew: my friend hadn't mentioned it in his resume, he still got a job. Not sure if that helps.. But how did you get to know about ACS membership if it helps in job search?


oh i just thought whether it will increases the chance . do u guys send a cover letter for every job in specific manner or a general cover letter.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> oh i just thought whether it will increases the chance . do u guys send a cover letter for every job in specific manner or a general cover letter.


I don't think that's gonna make hell lot of difference to your profile.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Applying directly through company website*

Day before yesterday i applied for a company through its website with cover letter for the profile and contacted by HR today . Anyway it is quiet immediate vacancy with in 3 weeks , so i couldn't further followup with it . So , applying directly through company website looks more effective for me .


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Day before yesterday i applied for a company through its website with cover letter for the profile and contacted by HR today . Anyway it is quiet immediate vacancy with in 3 weeks , so i couldn't further followup with it . So , applying directly through company website looks more effective for me .


That's right. ..company websites do help and I heard that companies also prefer that way because via this they can save commission they need to pay to recruitment agancies. But again they would not call you if you are not able to attend local interviews.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

apatnia said:


> That's right. ..company websites do help and I heard that companies also prefer that way because via this they can save commission they need to pay to recruitment agancies. But again they would not call you if you are not able to attend local interviews.


some arrange skype interviews.But yes most are not ... Is there any aussie government portal for job search .


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> some arrange skype interviews.But yes most are not ... Is there any aussie government portal for job search .


For normal hot profile like .net or java or testing or business analysis kinda jobs. ...I don't think they would are for Skype sessions unless a great profile. I guess.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> oh i just thought whether it will increases the chance . do u guys send a cover letter for every job in specific manner or a general cover letter.


yes, cover letter will not make much of a difference. But I will ask my friend if he prepared cover letter and update all.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Day before yesterday i applied for a company through its website with cover letter for the profile and contacted by HR today . Anyway it is quiet immediate vacancy with in 3 weeks , so i couldn't further followup with it . So , applying directly through company website looks more effective for me .


That was useful info. I am yet to prepare my resume. I will probably have it ready by this weekend.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

apatnia said:


> For normal hot profile like .net or java or testing or business analysis kinda jobs. ...I don't think they would are for Skype sessions unless a great profile. I guess.


Sorry, I couldn't understand your comments. You mean .net or java or testing or business are hot jobs in Australia or opposite?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Sorry, I couldn't understand your comments. You mean .net or java or testing or business are hot jobs in Australia or opposite?


What I meant is...these skills are readily available in the mkt and there are a lot of ppl available in short time with these skills so that's why being in aus and be able to attend interviews would make a serious impact on your chances if you have these skills rather than being overseas and applying. That's what I could Guage in last 2 seeks search so far.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

apatnia said:


> What I meant is...these skills are readily available in the mkt and there are a lot of ppl available in short time with these skills so that's why being in aus and be able to attend interviews would make a serious impact on your chances if you have these skills rather than being overseas and applying. That's what I could Guage in last 2 seeks search so far.


Thanks


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Guys,

Me & my friend are also moving to SYD in Jan, 2016. Lets see how we can collaborate to share info and help each other.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

scorpio9 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Me & my friend are also moving to SYD in Jan, 2016. Lets see how we can collaborate to share info and help each other.


excellent what is your domain


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

andrew64 said:


> excellent what is your domain


Hi Andrew,

Mine is dotNet technologies with 8+ years and my friends is Java with the same exp.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Mine is dotNet technologies with 8+ years and my friends is Java with the same exp.


Mine is dotnet as well with 12 plus years and about 9 yrs in banking domain.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

apatnia said:


> Mine is dotnet as well with 12 plus years and about 9 yrs in banking domain.


Hi Amit,

Wow that's cool. 9 years in BD is pretty good. It would be a great advantage for you. So how is the market there now for our .net? Are you focussing on any other things like HTML5, CSS, AngularJS etc or just on the core C# and .net? I am currently working in a Banking domain on win forms.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone with SAP background? Let's meet here!!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*grant for buying a house in NSW*

Mean time go through these schemes for buying house .

First Home Owner Grant (New Homes) scheme | Office of State Revenue


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Wow that's cool. 9 years in BD is pretty good. It would be a great advantage for you. So how is the market there now for our .net? Are you focussing on any other things like HTML5, CSS, AngularJS etc or just on the core C# and .net? I am currently working in a Banking domain on win forms.
> 
> ...


Hi

Market there seems to be demanding all that you mentioned..plus windows work flow foundation knowledge and experience on top.

How it all Package together can only be seen when faced with interviews on the ground.

Amit


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Anybody in this forum who is Mechanical or Civil Engineer?
Would Like to get some insights about the job market in Australia about these streams.


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi All,

anyone from SAP background?

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

ranjith418 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> anyone from SAP background?
> 
> ...


Hi Ranjith,

There's this guy called Manjith who is from SAP background currently in Melbourne searching for jobs. You can contact him.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

ranjith418 said:


> Hi All, anyone from SAP background? thanks, Ranjith


Hi Ranjith, I am from SAP !! Let's connect


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi Ranjith, There's this guy called Manjith who is from SAP background currently in Melbourne searching for jobs. You can contact him. Regards Ravi


Hi Ravi that's good to know.. What's the means to connect to him?


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

mktwog said:


> Hi Ravi that's good to know.. What's the means to connect to him?


Just search for his username in EF. You should be able to figure out. If you can see my posts, I have replied to one of his posts


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

scorpio9 said:


> Just search for his username in EF. You should be able to figure out. If you can see my posts, I have replied to one of his posts


Thanks scorpio9


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi mktwog,

you have take pcc and medicals at different date. please can you clarify which is your visa start date.

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

how guys going any luck


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

me tooo from SAP.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

ranjith418 said:


> Hi mktwog, you have take pcc and medicals at different date. please can you clarify which is your visa start date. thanks, Ranjith


Hey Ranjith yes PCC and medicals were at different dates. However my grant date is 3rd Aug.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

R.P.G said:


> me tooo from SAP.


Hey RPG good to know that. Let's connect.


----------



## ranjith418 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you for the clarification. there is a 10 month or 1 year period within which we need to enter Australia right. so for you does it start from Aug 3rd?

thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

ranjith418 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. there is a 10 month or 1 year period within which we need to enter Australia right. so for you does it start from Aug 3rd?
> 
> thanks,
> Ranjith


The calculation happened from the date of medicals for my spouse and myself on 17th July. So my IED is 16th July.


----------



## SSR2020 (Aug 8, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> Anybody in this forum who is Mechanical or Civil Engineer?
> Would Like to get some insights about the job market in Australia about these streams.


Hi, 
I am form Mechanical Engineering Background.
Lets share the oppurtunities there...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Friends,

We (Me and my spouse) will be migrating to Sydney on 10Th September and would appreciate if someone can help me find a house/flat share. 

Thank you


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

geets said:


> Hi Friends, We (Me and my spouse) will be migrating to Sydney on 10Th September and would appreciate if someone can help me find a house/flat share. Thank you


Hi geets, you could find one in the below mentioned websites (meanwhile):

http://www.flatmatefinders.com.au
http://www.austay.com

In case of austay, they prefer us following up with them when there are 2 weeks left.

Btw, I am travelling on the 18th Sep


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

geets said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We (Me and my spouse) will be migrating to Sydney on 10Th September and would appreciate if someone can help me find a house/flat share.
> 
> Thank you


That's great geets . ANy luck on the jib search .


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

geets said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We (Me and my spouse) will be migrating to Sydney on 10Th September and would appreciate if someone can help me find a house/flat share.
> 
> Thank you


check airbnb.com.au


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

hi guys one week of active page , however rejection only , specially in michael page sighhhh


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

geets said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We (Me and my spouse) will be migrating to Sydney on 10Th September and would appreciate if someone can help me find a house/flat share.
> 
> Thank you


Hey geets,
Were you able to find accommodation? What are your plans for the initial days?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

My post could be somewhat irrelevant to this thread, however I would like to post about the Software Developer and Software Testing job situations in NSW and Victoria. The good news is job market is really hot in Australia right now for IT jobs. I have few friends in Sydney and some in Melbourne. Those who were on PR (189/190) visa got job within 2 months (I am talking about highly skilled and experienced ETL and Java developer here), but not being offensive to some of my friends who are not that much technically sound (I personally know them) and after all being on Student dependent visa also started getting lots of interview calls from last 2 months. Currently all have landed into job either contractual or permanent. I desperately need a VISA soon.


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Anyone got a job recently? How is the Job market in Assie in these days?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

SWPB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got a job recently? How is the Job market in Assie in these days?


Getting the phone interviews.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Getting the phone interviews.


Hi Andrew.. That's good news.. which job portal have you applied from? Seek?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

mktwog said:


> Hi Andrew.. That's good news.. which job portal have you applied from? Seek?


yes through seek . but there is a part for technical assessment which they prefer you to be present there


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Frens..
Anybody reaching Sydney in coming week.....????


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> yes through seek . but there is a part for technical assessment which they prefer you to be present there


Ok thanks Andrew


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

geets said:


> Hi Frens.. Anybody reaching Sydney in coming week.....????


Hey geets, I am reaching Sydney next-to-next week. When are you travelling?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

mktwog said:


> Hey geets, I am reaching Sydney next-to-next week. When are you travelling?


Friends how's the job search going? I am facing the local experience problem for now. Let's see how soon I am lucky finding one.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

have you arrived already ?


----------



## rg1kar (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, I am traveling to Sydney this Oct 15 th. i have applied in seek for many jobs posts from India but dint get one single reply . Stopped here, planning to apply once I reach there


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> have you arrived already ?


 yes Andrew. I am here


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

Anyone got the job?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

SWPB said:


> Anyone got the job?


 atleast I didn't, where are you btw?


----------



## SWPB (May 7, 2015)

I went to Ausi last saturday


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello friends,
With the grace of God, I was lucky to find my first job in Sydney! I was even more lucky to find it in my experience area, viz., SAP. It took me exactly 30 days (from the date of start of job search till I received an offer) to get this job. 
If anyone needs advice please let me know.
Rgds


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Hello friends,
> With the grace of God, I was lucky to find my first job in Sydney! I was even more lucky to find it in my experience area, viz., SAP. It took me exactly 30 days (from the date of start of job search till I received an offer) to get this job.
> If anyone needs advice please let me know.
> Rgds


Congratulations!!!!!!!! 

That was pretty quick pal. All the best with your new assignment. 

By the way, would you mind sharing your resume format?

Cheers


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

cooldude555 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!! That was pretty quick pal. All the best with your new assignment. By the way, would you mind sharing your resume format? Cheers


 I wouldn't mind.. Send me a pm I'll mail you..


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

I was going to ask for the same thing. We all will have to update our cv in australian format. Sending you the pm. Thanks



mktwog said:


> I wouldn't mind.. Send me a pm I'll mail you..


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Guys hope everyone found a job by now? What's the status?


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Guys hope everyone found a job by now? What's the status?


Mktwong, sent you a PM. Can you please guide us in preparing resume and searching for job.

Thanks.


----------



## shaazo (Apr 23, 2016)

Great post.

<*SNIP*> *See Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi friends,
It's great to know that this thread been created for people moving to NSW. I am Occupational safety adviser by profession and wants to start job hunting soon. 
Wants to move Sydney somewhere in October/ November this year.

Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*



ashiqcep said:


> Hi friends,
> It's great to know that this thread been created for people moving to NSW. I am Occupational safety adviser by profession and wants to start job hunting soon.
> Wants to move Sydney somewhere in October/ November this year.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashiq,

Have you landed in Sydney?
How's your job hunting going on?

Mike


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Guys im a civil engineer planning to move to sydney maybe next march, i dont think ill find a job quickly as i heard they are only looking for local experience. Do u think i should accept any job in any field temporary until i find something in my field ??

Is there any engineer here with us would like to share his story ??


----------

